
The Gadget Apocalypse Is Upon Us - CapitalistCartr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/07/technology/personaltech/the-gadget-apocalypse-is-upon-us.html
======
Neliquat
The author lacks perspective. GoPros for Mtn Dew drinkers? Might as well just
start yelling "get off my lawn" now. What happened to NYT? Has old media
literally just given up? /rant

~~~
maxerickson
Farhad Manjoo was bad before he moved to the Times.

A thing I don't like about this article is the mischaracterization of
Kickstarter. There's been lots of high attention hardware projects, but the
site was never just for gadgets.

